# My first attempt



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bought a fly tying kit yesterday and here is my first attempt


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Good Start!!!!

Couple of things to remember..

-The barbell weight is an anchor. That side will be the bottom of the fly.
Tie you lighter colors on that side. Darker colors on opposite side.
-Bucktail as base near bend goes on first. That helps keep the hook for fouling.
- Balance of tail material to hook shank. I use 3 to 1 for saltwater. 3 times material to shank length 

Keep tying.....its all good.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Clouser tying*

If you google something like tying the clouser or clouser fly, you should run across a youtube clip "Tying the Clouser Minnow with Bob Clouser". He takes you through the full process. It is a great video. Helped me a bunch. Best place to find bucktail I found was Crazyanglertackle.com, great prices very reasonable shipping.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I probably should have watched the video that came with it! Thanks for the advice Patriot.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Let me know if you want to get together some time and tye a few. I'm retired and bored.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

It just takes a little time to get use to it. each one will get a little better.
I use to tie all my Flies for Steelhead fishing.

Kevin


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, this is all new to me and i definetly need the help. I have spent the last hour or so just tying stuff. I leave in a couple of days to go back to work for three weeks and when i get back i will get up with you


----------

